# Briggs and Stratton push rod and clearance



## lpbaskar (May 22, 2008)

Briggs and Stratton push rod and clearance 

I had to replace the head gasket on Briggs & Stratton 14.5HP I/C OHV BRIGGS ENGINE. Accidentally mixed up the exhaust and intake valve push rods. The Briggs parts manual only shows one illustration - the intake valve. But I cannot tell the difference from this. Anyone know how to tell?
One rod is lighter and the ends are shaped like a dome. The other is heavier and the ends are shaped like a full ball.
Secondly do you how much clearance have to maintain rocker harm please replay me as soon as possible.

The engine is model 287707, type 1235-E1


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Tecumsah 8hp leaks gas*

you will get a faster response if you make your own thread so people can see it.


----------



## lpbaskar (May 22, 2008)

how to make own thread


----------



## RakerBill (Aug 22, 2008)

The lighter pushrod should be the intake side, and the heavier one should be the exhaust side. You can double check by looking at the rocker arms where the pushrods go into them. The clearance should be 4 to 6 thousandths on the intake, and 6 to 8 thousandths on the exhaust side. This should be done with a completely cold engine that has set overnight as the tolerances are pretty tight, and heat can affect the clearances.


----------



## Tuna Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Without a doubt the intake is aluminum and exhaust is steel. Valve adjustment is I-.003 and E .005 (on my 17.5) When adjusting valve Clarence check to see if there is a torx lock screw IN the rocker arm nut. Adjust the valves when the piston is 1/4" ATDC.


----------

